# Stihl PMX Ripping chain - anyone sell it?



## thompson1600 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking for a Canadian source for Stihl PMX lo pro narrow kerf ripping chain in bulk. I believe it would be 63PMX chain. Anyone able to get that? It would be the same chain Logosol sells in loops. You can e-mail or PM me if you have info, Thanks


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 14, 2006)

A lot of us have been looking for this for several years now. If you find a sourse please let us know. The closest thing is the low profile chain that Bailey's sales. It's Item No. WP365 30LR.
Rodney


----------

